# A Warning On the Future of Music: with Author Ted Gioia



## Pier (May 24, 2022)




----------



## cedricm (May 24, 2022)

I watched it yesterday, it's well worth the time.
The main issue with music imo, notwistanding the outrageous split with tech companies, is that it's mostly an all-or-nothing business : one either gets hugely rich or can barely earn a living.

I'm less optimistic than Gioia on the "Super Vinyl", which to me were the SACD and the DVD-A, because most people don't care a bit about audio quality: they value practicality over it: listening to a phone or computer speaker, a Bluetooth speaker or crap but hip headphones.

The concept of record companies and the Spotify of the world being replaced by fans and web3 is highly intriguing.

Finding the world's 25 most talented music students a year and giving them $50k or so is a great idea : it's a tiny risk for a multinational with potentially huge rewards for both the investors and the listeners.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (May 25, 2022)

Actually most articles (and books)


Ted Gioia


and videos 


https://www.youtube.com/user/tedgioia/videos


of Ted Gioia are worth reading/watching.
'Specially 'The Crisis in Music'





cedricm said:


> I'm less optimistic than Gioia on the "Super Vinyl", which to me were the SACD and the DVD-A, because most people don't care a bit about audio quality: they value practicality over it: listening to a phone or computer speaker, a Bluetooth speaker or crap but hip headphones.


i didn't understand 'super vinyl' as being about the audio quality, but mostly about being able to sell a physical product. But I too think, that that's not going to happen again in the near future, like you said.


----------



## tmhuud (May 25, 2022)

I to hope they never let Ted run a record label.


----------



## Raphioli (May 25, 2022)

Coincidentally found this thread listed on the top page of VI-C forums.
Took a look at the video and man, it was very interesting!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## pinki (Jun 1, 2022)

Thanks for posting that Pier, very interesting


----------

